# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, Maaz here. I have Sony Vaio VGN- NW270F and I recently started having problem with it. First of all my, pc has become too slow. Start-up takes almost 4-5 minutes. And secondly, my One Touch Web Access button has stopped working, whenever I press it, a message says that "Slashtop is not installed properly or is uninstalled" (and something like that) I am too worried about my pc. Please help me!!!! it would be so kind of you. Looking forward to your reply. Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

"Splashtop"/One Touch Web Access is not related to Windows so I will ignore that issue for now and focus on the slow startup.

Lets have a look at what programs are being started up:


> Save this program to the desktop: http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe
> 
> Right-click on it -> Select run-as-admin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

How can I upload the zipped filed? Told you, I am new!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Start from where it says *Fig 6.* on this page, the forum looks different now but the steps are still the same - How to Post a Screenshot | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Here you go!!!


----------



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Anything yet?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Hi - 

1. Remove Norton Internet Security - NIS/ N360 Removal - sysnative.com - MVP

2. Remove Avast 5; same procedure as NIS removal, but with Avast removel tool - http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclear.exe 
- Reboot upon completion

3. Install MSE - Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials

4. Run AutoRuns; uncheck these startup items - 
​
You can run each from Desktop or re-check boxes for startup.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Thanks a lot. Will these un-installions definitely help. I mean I do not doubt you, but just curious!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*



Maaz said:


> Thanks a lot. Will these un-installions definitely help. I mean I do not doubt you, but just curious!


There's only one way to find out. If you wish, uninstall/disable them one at a time so you can tell which one causes the greatest difference in start up time.


----------



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Okey. Gr8. I am doing the process now and post the outcomes. Thanks again


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

NIS is the largest resource hog of all. 

You have Avast 5; Avast 6 out now. You can install it in lieu of MSE, if you wish.

Start with those two -- having 2 anti-virus apps can cause conflicts.

AutoRuns items - by unchecking a box, you are disabling the app from auto-startup. You can still run each item from Desktop or Start Menu.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Maaz (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Hey you guys. Thanks a lot. I have done the process, and my pc's startup time decreased from almost 4 minutes to 2 minutes. Thanks again.!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio NW270 Quick Web Access problem*

Glad to hear boot time cut in half.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

